# vfw logo needed



## execup (Sep 29, 2011)

I am looking for the VFW logo 2.5" x 2.5" in a DST format. Any ideas for getting this.
Steve


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

You can buy one here for $7.50, but it is a little bigger than that.

Machine Embroidery Downloads: Designs & Digitizing Services from EmbroideryDesigns.com


----------



## execup (Sep 29, 2011)

execup said:


> I am looking for the VFW logo 2.5" x 2.5" in a DST format. Any ideas for getting this.
> Steve


 Thanks, How much can this be shrunk and still come out ok?


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

I am not an embroidery expert, but I would think you could use something like Truesizer to do that.

Sorry, maybe someone better can answer that.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You might want to check this out:

The VFW logo is a registered trademark of the Veterans of Foreign Wars of the United States. Use of the name and/or the logo without written permission of the VFW is prohibited.


----------



## arrowembroidery (Oct 2, 2011)

VFW logo is copyright protected and its use is subject to permission from VFW (you or some other embroider can print after taking permission). So try your luck.


----------

